# Codex: Grey Knights will be released this April



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

As said in the Header, Looking through the new WD today Adam Troke of WD says in Incoming: Grey Knights that the Codex will be released in April as well as a new range of Citadel minis for the army.


> This April Games Workshop releases Codex: Grey Knights, alongside a comprehensive range of fantastically detailed Citadel miniatures. Although details are being kept firmly under wraps for now, you can expect an exciting selection of plastic kits to enable you to build your own Grey Knights


(If all of this has already been discussed, another epic fail to me):headbutt:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

WinZip said:


> (If all of this has already been discussed, another epic fail to me):headbutt:


in that case, oops


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry man, MASSIVE thread all about that already......

tp://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065&page=297


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

OrdoMalleus said:


> sorry man, MASSIVE thread all about that already......
> 
> tp://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065&page=297


:laugh: I think im going to give up posting new releases as MadCowCrazy always finds these news and rumors before anyone


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That and there was an 'Incomming: Grey Knights!' article and email posted by GW weeks ago...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Closing thread because there are already 2 threads about this very subject


----------

